# No one warned me about this...



## gdsentropy (Mar 3, 2018)

I am not an idiot of any species, but I never expected to walk into the room to discover one of my rats drinking my bloody mary and then when stopped from such, steal an unlit cigarette from the pack and try to run off with it. Is this something they do or do I have a weird rat?!I have never had ANY pet do this before! Never even heard of it!Seriously wtf!?Ian


----------



## gdsentropy (Mar 3, 2018)

Trying to make her drink water apparently she got some of it. What in the world?! I have had pets of many species and never have ANY of them ever stolen a mixed drink before! Wth


----------



## gdsentropy (Mar 3, 2018)

Fyi every animal of every species I have ever had has FLED from alcohol as if it were fire! Wtf


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Yup. You gotta be attentive with rats. They'll drink, eat, steal, or destroy everything you own.


----------



## gdsentropy (Mar 3, 2018)

At least she didn’t get much, if any... what in the world though?! Mice don’t do it, guinea pigs dont do it, hamsters dont do it...but apparently rats do. Freakin crazy.


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

I hope she's doing okay because that's honestly really funny. She just had a hard day doing whatever it is rats do and needed to wind down!

She should be fine, though, keep an eye on her for any ill effects either from the alcohol or tomato juice (mostly if you use V8 or something that has onion and garlic in it) but from what I've read she's not the first rat to get a hold of some alcohol by any means.

Also if it makes you feel better my roommate's chihuahua mutt will drink just about anything with orange juice in it because he's _CRAZY_ about oranges, and given that one of his owner's favorite drinks is a screwdriver there's been more than one game of keep away with the dog. He absolutely will guzzle a screwdriver when given the opportunity (which is why we're extra careful about drinking on the floor), he's gotta have his oranges.


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Rats will steal, take, grab, bite, and try to run away with pretty much anything they can lay their paws on. I've had rats take butts out of the ashtray, dirty socks out of the hamper, bits and pieces out of the trash can, pens, ear plugs, tubes with cream, paper clips, pieces of paper, a whole shoe once. The potential for mischief is just endless with them. Totally normal behavior. When the rats are young, generally for the first year, I always watch them during play time. Later they form their routines are can be more predictable.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

My rat loves eating rubber. Actually eating it. I at first thought she was just chewing it and spitting the pieces out because a lot of people say that rats usually know what is food. But as I watched her, I realized she is eating and swallowing it. She has eaten a lot of the bottom of my shoes, the rubber off of pens, the rubber water top to her water and many more things. She has been doing it for months now before I noticed (because I thought she was just chewing, I didn't try that hard to stop her). She seems fine and healthy though so I guess it is not making her sick. I am still trying to keep all rubber out of my room though.

As people have been telling you, rats eat and chew everything! At some point I know I am going to have to turn in rat chewed homework.


----------



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

My Jimmy got out recently and went into the kitchen. There were some beer bottles on the floor awaiting recycling, and I saw him knock one over and lick the rims and try hard to get inside. He also displays interest in wine when I have a glass of it and he is nearby. I don't give him any, of course. Most of the thin electrical cords in my house have several bits of electrical tape. I have tried to keep them unplugged and out of reach, but sometimes I forget, or the rats get out when I forget to close the cage. They don't seem harmed at all. For whatever reason, they are not interested in the thicker cords that come on lamps and whatnot. All the same, I have them in cord covers.The one thing they don't chew is any chew toy that I buy for them!!!


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

I have a rubber eater, too! She's eaten bits of a red rubber exercise band - yes, eaten, not just destroyed. There were red rubber bits in her poo. She is also magically drawn to used earplugs and would eat them too, given the chance. I am very careful with those items - I could imagine that they would give her more than indigestion if eaten in larger quantities.


----------



## Ratmadoo (Nov 19, 2016)

Lol! One of mine does this, or did, now she doesn't get the chance, the naughty lady :0 Tobacco, cigarettes, cigarette butts, rizlas, you name it, she's interested, same rat I just posted about, the little minx. The whole cigarette she had in her mouth just like she was smoking it, it was unlit. None of my others ever do these weird things either lol. I have to really watch her.


----------



## Lauraeliza (Aug 28, 2015)

I had two female rats and they both adored eggnog with rum in it during their first year of life. Interestingly enough, they lost interest in it toward the end of their lives. But as for chewing rubber, Louise was relentless about it. All power cords chewed to bits and shoes with rubber soles when she managed to sneak into our bedroom, but the worst was when Louise managed to get into the lower kitchen cabinets and got access to the back of the dishwasher and the large rubber hoses attached. We didn't know what she had done until we turned the dishwasher on and it flooded the kitchen. When we pulled the D/W out to see, there was shredded rubber everywhere as well as a big stash of candies and other things that she kept bringing back there. That little rat got into more mischief than her sister. She was extremely smart and so funny. She expressed her opinions very clearly and if we offended or made her mad, she would give us the cold shoulder until we found a way to get her to forgive us. I miss her so much!


----------



## MSSL (Jul 13, 2018)

My first rat, Ruby, was so annoying whenever we had beer. We would have to keep swapping our beer from hand to hand and she would run across our shoulders. If we set a beer down, she would drink what was on rim, then pull it over for more.


----------



## Cam (Sep 28, 2015)

My rat Kirby would put on a show like that. One time my ex girlfriend's parents came over to meet me, and my rat was running around meeting everyone, and she climbed up to my ex's Dad's shirt pocket, opened his cigarette box, pulled out a smoke and held it at her mouth with her hands legit like she was ready to light up. She was a crazy gal that Kirby.


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

**Laughs** Keep up with the stories! They're pretty funny!  I've never drunk alcohol around my ratties, so I have no booze stories to tell. However, I did have an escaped rat hoard three bird carcasses in a coat pocket about 20 years ago...


----------



## PolietEclaire (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey there, any updates on any rats who stole a sneaky sippy? Yeah, my Eclair ran off with a Japanese Plum Wine..plum....She had it for a full minute but I was chasing her most of that time. She seems fine now, as I watched her drink some water, and kept her at the water cup for a few sips. Of course if she passes out I'm giving her CPR and calling the vet for a heads up, but if anything she's just the same


----------

